# Peter Lorimer on the politics of the Scottish Reformers



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 28, 2019)

... On questions of political principle and right, the views of [John] Knox and [George] Buchanan are before the world, and can be compared with the opinions which prevailed in their own and subsequent times. They contended for the principle of limited monarchy, and the supremacy of law; the prince, they urged, had his duties as well as his rights, and the people their rights as well as their duties. ...

For more, see Peter Lorimer on the politics of the Scottish Reformers.


----------

